# Advice Needed



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,


I had an IUI on 31st January and tested positive on 17th February. On 13th February I tested Negative (both Clearblue Digital with Conception Indicator) later on 13th I had some light bleeding that was lighter than my normal period. It only lasted for 2 rather than 4-5 days and it never got any heavier like my period normally does and the bleeding was brown rather than red (thinking this was implantation due to fact I got a positive 4 days later?) however, I did a few tests later and all were negative. I then contacted the clinic I had the IUI and had a blood test that came back as low (a 3) I had been having symptoms and to this day still have but stronger. My last period was 9th January and have no signs of it making an appearance. I had another blood test which came back as being under 3 and an internal scan which showed  no baby nor any evidence of a pregnancy on Wednesday as I can't accept that I'm not pregnant due to there being no signs of anything like a miscarriage, ectopic or impending period and as the symptoms have been going on for weeks plus also getting that positive result. I know I haven't got cancer due to levels being low and can't be ectopic as no pain and Scan would have picked it up. Also If the symptoms were because I was due my period, they wouldn't be lingering this long as they normally only last a few days when I have them when not pregnant. I am really confused regarding what is happening. Could I still be pregnant? I feel very pregnant. My abdomen is very bloated too but I guess that could be due to not having a period in so long. My cycle is normally about 36 days at most but although had very long cycles in the past, they have never been this late. I also think maybe I had a chemical pregnancy? But surely I would not have had symptoms due to HCG not being high enough and then i think I must have had levels at 25 or over when I got the positive result for the clearblue digital test to read "pregnant 1-2" on 17th Feb. Can you please shed some light as I am worried and don't know what's happening to me. If it's a severe health condition then it seems a coincidence it is all happening at the time I was having a cycle of IUI as I felt fine before with no problems.


Thanks


----------

